# Banana's progress



## SewUnicornish (Dec 24, 2015)

We got Banana 5 months ago. She steps up but I still have to press on her tum a bit. She just started playing with her toys a few weeks ago. She's even playing on her swing and hanging upside down. I'm so tickled to see her open up and having fun. She eats millet from my hand. So far though she doesn't seem interested in us at all. I just read that training sessions need to be away from the cage...I'm hoping that will help. I wasn't doing that before and she was just flying back to her cage. On a funny note I didn't know birds could throw tantrums...I'm trying to get her to eat pellets along with her seeds...so one day instead of mixing pellets and seeds I just gave her pellets. She just looked for a minute...then she started nabbing and biting the bowl! She started grunting and then put her head down in the bowl and screamed at the pellets. Needless to say she got her seeds.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Greetings,looks like you're making some progress with banana.she's very beautiful indeed,lol this is the third banana I know on this forum.thanks so much for the beautiful photo.I wish you and banana many happy years together.keep us posted and good luck.I think in time hopefully soon she'll get more use to you.blessings :green pied:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm glad Banana is making such great progress with you! Keep up the good work  :urock:


----------



## bluewing (Feb 6, 2016)

SewUnicornish said:


> On a funny note I didn't know birds could throw tantrums...I'm trying to get her to eat pellets along with her seeds...so one day instead of mixing pellets and seeds I just gave her pellets. She just looked for a minute...then she started nabbing and biting the bowl! She started grunting and then put her head down in the bowl and screamed at the pellets. Needless to say she got her seeds.


Eeeeeeyeeeeah...she has you wrapped around her tail feathers


----------



## SewUnicornish (Dec 24, 2015)

Thank-you all  That's a whole bushel of bananas!


----------

